# Am in Begin Trip Mode All Night Gaming Guarantees



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

So I am stuck in begin trip mode because pax forgot to cancel trip. I am planning on leaving it on all night for $20 guarantees. Is there a certain time where the trip will shut off on its on?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Has the trip started or it still shows begin trip?


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Has the trip started or it still shows begin trip?


I didn't started the trip yet just hit arrived. The pax accidentally ordered two cars.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

One hour later.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

You should probably cancel the trip as a no show. Does not count against you for guarantees.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

Ichie said:


> You should probably cancel the trip as a no show. Does not count against you for guarantees.


I need to be able to hide out to protect my profitability though.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah, what the guy above said, just cancel it as a no show. Its been 5 minutes though so the guy will get charged,but doesnt hurt your cancel rate


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberNOTon said:


> I need to be able to hide out to protect my profitability though.


well, of course if you already met your quota, then by all means hide out!! dont cancel, and just let it stay stuck as it is(so you'll get no pings)
when you done hiding out making the gurantee, just cancel using rider no show
congrats on gaming the gurantee, that's what its all about!!!


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well, of course if you already met your quota, then by all means hide out!! dont cancel, and just let it stay stuck as it is(so you'll get no pings)
> when you done hiding out making the gurantee, just cancel using rider no show
> congrats on gaming the gurantee, that's what its all about!!!


Thanks pax. The coverup to hide was way better than a poSsible long ride across town to suck up my uber welfare money.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

One of my personal favorites when getting taken out to the netherlands and getting another long distance ping. Hit accept, leave it open and just keep driving back to pay zone so no one else will ping me and ding my acceptance rate. If the pax doesn't cancel by the time I get back to pay zone, then I'll cancel it.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> One of my personal favorites when getting taken out to the netherlands and getting another long distance ping. Just leave it open and keep driving so no one else will ping me and ding my acceptance rate. If the pax doesn't cancel by the time I get back to pay zone, then I'll cancel it.


The things we do just to be able to make a profit. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I am willing to bust my ass but uber wants me to work for free or worse to do that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> One of my personal favorites when getting taken out to the netherlands and getting another long distance ping. Just leave it open and keep driving so no one else will ping me and ding my acceptance rate. If the pax doesn't cancel by the time I get back to pay zone, then I'll cancel it.


POST # 10 /@scrurbscrud: Speaking
of the "Netherlands" try reading some
of @Uberamstel 's Posts. They can be
as long as Benevolent Bison's but are
lighthearted and entertaining. Sigh.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I had one of these earlier this week. I'm not going to say how long I left it on, but after a LONG LONG time, I drove to the location and canceled as a no show. My experience has been that if you don't move toward the pick up location there is no cancellation fee. Maybe I've been doing something wrong.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

What's really starting to irritate me is getting texts from Uber about high demand and getting out on the road because there aren't enough drivers. Here's a novel concept, bring the rates back up and you'll get back your drivers and keep the passengers because they were never too high to being with. Stop texting me at 7am or 11pm and apologizing for the time and asking me to drop whatever I'm doing to race out the door to a surge that's going to be gone the second I enter it.

I did manage to keep a smile on my face and my mouth shut yesterday during the 4 Uber and 1 Lyft fares I had. Cancelled on an idiot with a 4.6 who kept me waiting at a hotel, though.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Casandria said:


> What's really starting to irritate me is getting texts from Uber about high demand and getting out on the road because there aren't enough drivers. Here's a novel concept, bring the rates back up and you'll get back your drivers and keep the passengers because they were never too high to being with. Stop texting me at 7am or 11pm and apologizing for the time and asking me to drop whatever I'm doing to race out the door to a surge that's going to be gone the second I enter it.
> 
> I did manage to keep a smile on my face and my mouth shut yesterday during the 4 Uber and 1 Lyft fares I had. Cancelled on an idiot with a 4.6 who kept me waiting at a hotel, though.


We've been getting them in my city too. Always during the most dangerous, high risk weather. I'm sure you already know this but texting STOP should put an end to the harassment.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

We get those "high demand" messages too. They just set up some new surge areas in Ct, the more densely populated areas along the shoreline and Hartford are fairly small, but some of the less densely populated areas are areas that are from 500 to 1000 sq miles, I just laugh when they surge. I just go camp out in a 1000 sq mile area hoping I get 1.5 surge ride from two guys in east Timbuktu.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> I had one of these earlier this week. I'm not going to say how long I left it on, but after a LONG LONG time, I drove to the location and canceled as a no show. My experience has been that if you don't move toward the pick up location there is no cancellation fee. Maybe I've been doing something wrong.


If you're gaming the guarantee, whether the cancel fee shows up or not doesn't affect your paycheck at all.

Having a customer cancel in spirit, but not in the app, is hitting the bullseye in the guarantee game!


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> If you're gaming the guarantee, whether the cancel fee shows up or not doesn't affect your paycheck at all.
> 
> Having a customer cancel in spirit, but not in the app, is hitting the bullseye in the guarantee game!


Good point. Hard to break old habits.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

When Uber sees that you are trying to get over they will not pay you the guarantee!


----------

